# My IBS Hypnosis Experience Journal



## saintali (Feb 27, 2010)

I started the IBS Audio Program 100 last week, currently completing the eighth day. Already, only after so few sessions, I have experienced improvements. I've always been an anxiety prone person, and this has been a stressful week. My main anchor has been coming back to the daily sessions, which bring me back to calm and comfort. Interestingly, I bought the program several years ago, stopped and started and never quite got far. Eventually I lost the CD's. Then recently I became interested in the power of hypnosis, and kept recalling this program. Finally I decided to just fork out the money, download the MP3's, and really commit.In one of the first days, my subconscious mind suddenly presented a fear ... during the session. Quite bizarre really, but as the session continued that subsided to peace. During today's session I was hit by a few presentations of future possibilities. It's weird, sometimes my mind is so busy I wonder if I'm really getting anything out of it. And then after the session the effect is absolutely clear. I do feel lighter. And this week my productivity has definitely improved.Almost moving on to session two, which really gets into the work of impacting digestion. Bring it on!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you for sharing your encouraging experience and welcome to the forum. To explain small edit as mentioned in the edit line - many folks who use the program should have a fresh, clean approach when they do the program - while it is great to share outcomes, sometimes one person's experience can 'color' the experience for the next person, and your fear was something not typical to the overall experience. To keep each user's experience of the sessions as optimal as possible, we try to keep discussion of the imagery details and unusual experiences to a minimum!Also, Mike has found that it is best just to evaluate progress at the mid-point and again at the end of the 100 days - I know from my own experience, I was over-evaluating each day, and once I began to just listen and not think too much on how I was doing, I actually did better! Many folks wonder if they get anything out of it - it is normal for the mind to wander and to have these feelings - just go with the flow and enjoy the relaxation and peace! All the best to you in your journey to feeling better - And again welcome!


----------



## saintali (Feb 27, 2010)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Thank you for sharing your encouraging experience and welcome to the forum. To explain small edit as mentioned in the edit line - many folks who use the program should have a fresh, clean approach when they do the program - while it is great to share outcomes, sometimes one person's experience can 'color' the experience for the next person, and your fear was something not typical to the overall experience. To keep each user's experience of the sessions as optimal as possible, we try to keep discussion of the imagery details and unusual experiences to a minimum!Also, Mike has found that it is best just to evaluate progress at the mid-point and again at the end of the 100 days - I know from my own experience, I was over-evaluating each day, and once I began to just listen and not think too much on how I was doing, I actually did better! Many folks wonder if they get anything out of it - it is normal for the mind to wander and to have these feelings - just go with the flow and enjoy the relaxation and peace! All the best to you in your journey to feeling better - And again welcome!


Thanks for the edit and tips, I can see exactly where you are coming from! Is there anyone I can chat with more privately about the more uncommon experiences of the program?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Absolutely you can get private support - If you purchased the program thru healthy audio, (or any of Michael's sites) you can go through their "contact us" page http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/contact_us provide your email, your query and someone will get back to you. However, there may be a delay for the next week or so, as Michael and his staff reveiw these personally, and there can be a wait sometimes.However, if there are quite a few uncommon experiences, it may be beyond the remit of the program as it was developed strictly for IBS and related symptoms - Alternatively, you can also contact me via personal message (click on my profile and then click 'send me a message' and I would be happy to help.


----------

